

LHC Ready to Unravel the Mystery of Dark Matter Particles - nitin_flanker
http://www.worldreportnow.com/lhc-ready-to-unravel-the-mystery-of-dark-matter-particles/308/

======
nitin_flanker
It's for the first time that I come to know that there is only 5% visible
matter in universe. This also implies that we know about less than 5% of the
total matter.

